# Spinning



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I just finished knitting a sailors watch cap which my hubby requested. I blended two colors of roving to match his new LLBean fleece jacket and knit a simple hat from a free Ravelry pattern with a one ply light worsted weight yarn which I spun on a supported spindle with bowl that he made for me. I'm fortunate to live close to the New England Felting Supply in Easthampton, MA as well as Webs in Northampton MA. NE Felting Supply carries many beautiful fibers for spinning and they have next day shipping. AND they're very nice folks. You can visit their site at: https://www.feltingsupply.com. Happy crafting!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I asked. That is beautiful and matches perfect. You did good I'm sure he will be toasty warm.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Pretty color!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice match, you did a great job


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....perfect match.....nice hat.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful blue, I bet it will be well-loved.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for the info, I've been drooling over their website!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Perfect match and I love that color. Bet he is happy!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

hand carded and supported spindle??? Wow I am fascinated by the spindle as I never have mastered the "drop" kind


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

crazychickenlady said:


> I just finished knitting a sailors watch cap which my hubby requested. I blended two colors of roving to match his new LLBean fleece jacket and knit a simple hat from a free Ravelry pattern with a one ply light worsted weight yarn which I spun on a supported spindle with bowl that he made for me. I'm fortunate to live close to the New England Felting Supply in Easthampton, MA as well as Webs in Northampton MA. NE Felting Supply carries many beautiful fibers for spinning and they have next day shipping. AND they're very nice folks. You can visit their site at: https://www.feltingsupply.com. Happy crafting!!


Who is the spindle maker? I just had top whorl spindles made for me by Jonathan Bosworth out of century plus old oak from our barn. They came out beautifully.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Amazing ... from your start to finish you are very talanted indeed. I love that blue


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a perfect match...bet he loves it :sm24:


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you for your support. It means a lot to me. I work twelve hour shifts which prevent me from taking classes and connecting with other spinners. This group IS my connection! I am looking forward to retirement and time to spend with like minded craftswomen.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

crazychickenlady said:


> Thank you for your support. It means a lot to me. I work twelve hour shifts which prevent me from taking classes and connecting with other spinners. This group IS my connection! I am looking forward to retirement and time to spend with like minded craftswomen.


One of the things I'm working on at this point, as I have time, yeah, right, is an article for NHA on what is out there for spinning videos/CDs and such and what ones might be reasonably good for lone spinners to learn from. For me, however, I'm a hands on person, so videos don't often cut it for me. You may find some that work for you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I hope you can retire soon....you work long hours. I have learned so much right here so what a great connection this site is. I also watch the videos on you tube. I am in awe of your blending and spindle spinning and your perfectly matched hat.


----------

